# Blue Ridge Mountains



## vonDrehle (Sep 4, 2013)

There were all taken in the Blue Ridge Mountains.

1. 


2.
It was raining while I was getting this picture (#2) which is where that smudge area on the right came from.  

3. 

4. 

4 Edited. 

2,3,and 4 were taken for a photography class I was attempting to imitate Ansel Adams.  They are unedited, per instructors orders, aside from the conversion and some cloning to get rid of some dirt spots.  I have already edited #4 but not sure if I made the contrast a little too much.  I tried to keep it in the range of what I thought an actual filter would do.

Thanks For Looking


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 4, 2013)

I think my favorite is number 1.  The misty clouds and mountains gives a feeling of isolation


----------



## timor (Sep 4, 2013)

#1 is the best.


----------



## vonDrehle (Sep 5, 2013)

The first one is my favorite as well.  I have shot that area several times and I can always get a different shot.


----------



## timor (Sep 5, 2013)

O, good, work on it some more then. #1 is the best from that short collection you're presenting here, but still the sky is weak and not matching the intensity of the landscape. All of this pictures have weak sky, (in my book of course ) but then it is the matter of aesthetics rather.


----------



## vonDrehle (Sep 5, 2013)

Any advice on getting more intense skies?  The first two have an overcast sky and the bottom two were taken on a nice day (around 2pm-4pm).  I don't recall if I used it for the first one but for the rest I used a polarizing filter.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## timor (Sep 5, 2013)

There is nothing we can do about an overcast, just we have to be in the right place at the right time. 
Polarizing filter can have very variable effect depend on many factors like time, season, sun position etc. Some help could deliver gradual ND filters of Cokin or Lee systems. PP is also important, about that you may make a questions in "Beyond the Basics" or oin "Digital Discussion & O&A" subforums. I shoot b&w film only and the tricks are a bit different here.


----------



## vonDrehle (Sep 5, 2013)

I would actually be interested in any advice you have on doing black and white film.  After this next week the rest of my course will be black and white film only.


----------



## timor (Sep 5, 2013)

O, nice. How long will be the study in film ? That will tell me the possible level of it. And then tell me, how much you are interested in film photography.


----------



## vonDrehle (Sep 6, 2013)

Next week until early December.  I shot on film for 3 years prior to getting my 5D but haven't used my film since around 2006.  I am definitely interested and learning the different aspects of doing black and white film.  Looking at the syllabus working with film we will be have to photograph urban, close-up, portrait, and abstract.  And then we will have a separate portfolio that we turn in.


----------



## timor (Sep 6, 2013)

Do the school assumes that students of this course have practical knowledge in processing b&w materials ? Three months that's not much time to learn much about film and darkroom work. Are you willing to do film developing in your own time ? At home ?
Take a look at this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/film-discussion-q/338680-repeating-streaks-negatives.html
There is a link posted by Gary to very interesting informations regarding film developing errors. It's good to know that.


----------



## vonDrehle (Sep 6, 2013)

It is meant to be an introductory course and as far as I can tell very few other students, if any, have any experience in photography.  It sounds like he will give us as much access to the darkroom as we wish so I should be able tinker around as much as I need to.  If we don't get unlimited time I imagine I could just pay for all materials I am using.  Thanks for the link I will definitely be referencing that.


----------



## dsiglin (Sep 6, 2013)

Where in the blue ridge mountains is #2. I live right at the edge of the blue ridge but in SC, second photo looks like a really nice place for a hike!


----------



## vonDrehle (Sep 6, 2013)

#2 is Bass Lake in Blowing Rock, NC. The Moses H. Cone house looks down at it. You can do the short walk (.8 Miles I believe) around the lake or walk some of the old carriage trails.  My family has a mountain house just a couple minutes down the road.


**Also number four is Price Lake and it is a pretty short drive (10 minutes or so) from Bass Lake via the parkway.


----------



## timor (Sep 6, 2013)

vonDrehle said:


> It is meant to be an introductory course and as far as I can tell very few other students, if any, have any experience in photography.  It sounds like he will give us as much access to the darkroom as we wish so I should be able tinker around as much as I need to.  If we don't get unlimited time I imagine I could just pay for all materials I am using.  Thanks for the link I will definitely be referencing that.


Such a short course has to be intensive. The question is what do you want to achieve. There is not enough time to try much. What look you will go for ? Smooth and fine grain or gritty pretty ? What is your budget beside fees you paid to school ?


----------



## vonDrehle (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry I am just getting back to you had a very busy weekend.  I want to take pictures that show that they were taken on film and not digital.  For me the best outcome of a picture would be that if I used photoshop I could make the image any better.  I would like to be able to use filters and various dark room techniques to come out with really great photos.  Of course like you said that is a lot to ask for in a very short course.  I asked today and he said we would have as much time as we would like in the darkroom.  As far as budget goes at the moment I could buy a few filters (Currently have a Deep Yellow filter) but until I get the hang of it I don't think I want to invest in any processing equipment to use at home.


----------



## timor (Sep 9, 2013)

vonDrehle said:


> Sorry I am just getting back to you had a very busy weekend.


That's OK. We all have busy lives. 
Good you thinking about filters, not many do nowadays. Deep yellow is a good, universal choice, will give you well pronounced sky and help to cut thru haze without much changes in overall contrast. For starters that's good, later will depend on your vision. I like to use orange and red with Tmax films, but that is less important. What's now interesting is what kind of negative material are you planning to use and what film developers will be available to you. I like to do compensating film development, but not Rodinal style, rather two bath style and in fashion proposed by Barry Thorton
barrythornton.com
Read the part called "2 Bath". The most important is the end of last chapter. It works great.


----------

